# The Nelle



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Spent about 6 hours on the Nelle this morning. Not much to report, we picked up this nice brown and about a dozen bows. Take it easy on the hat, it was a little cool.
http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb9/ ... CN1194.jpg


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

We we're up there last sunday....no browns, but plenty of action !!!  

Nice hat Skeet! 8) ..That was easy wasn't it??.. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Good job. No bass?

BTW: Are you sure that's a brown you're holding?  Whatever it was, nice fish. I hope I'm that lucky tomorrow in "big cutt land".


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

After that last post maybe I should just say I caught a fish.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice catch. I can't see any slash marks so I think it is a brown. In lakes sometimes they turn colors that make them hard to distinguish from a cutt.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thought you were a world war 2 bomber for a second, good job that is a nice fish for the nelle! I am jealous I had to work and you were out trolling UNFAIR! Good job on the fish, thanks for the report!


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

We threw tubes all day, a small green, pearl and watermelon worked the best with a 16th ounce head in 6-24 ft of water, I think I posted a picture of a fish with one in it's mouth on another thread. The water is loooow, probably twenty feet loooow and in some areas pretty algeaic (is that a word?). I talked to another guy that did ok on the Bass (3-1/2 lbs-30 ft deep), he was runnin a way nice 07 white and silver Ranger with a 250 Verado (I'm jealous), man was it fast, 76 mph fast. There were just a handful of people on the res one of them being a water skier, buuurrrr. All and all it was a beautiful day.


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

i like your hat. probably the best fishing hat ive had looks like yours. also nice job on the brown. and yes sometimes when browns get big in lakes they sometimes loose their color and they look silver. typically these fish are over 18" though and your fish fits the description.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm aware that my fish ID skills are sometimes lacking, but the red cheek and speckles being more concentrated toward the tail are really throwing off my radar here. The only thing I see that doesn't make me think cutthroat is the color of the fins.

Weird. I guess I've just never caught a brown from a lake. It's still a great looking fish though.


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

I think the hat is freaking awesome!


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Great fish, thanks for the pics, i have seen lake browns who have funky color but this one takes the cake....


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Sweet pics! Yeah, you are smart to wear the hat, it's been getting cold up there!


----------



## BrownTownUtah (Sep 26, 2007)

Ok, now... that's a cutty ..com- on -now... theres is no way that is a brown!!


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

Defenitely a cutt. Nice fish too!


----------

